# Star fox cartoon short



## Bloodhowl (Apr 19, 2016)

full short coming soon. Shigeru Miyamoto collaborated with the studios that brought you Attack on Titan and Ghost in the Shell for this short. We have the 30 second teaser here!


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks...weird.


----------



## TheKC (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks interesting. I would like to see more!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


>


Needs more Barrel-roll.


----------



## Sagabel (May 8, 2016)

I have heard that Miyamoto originally intended to adapt _Star Fox_ into a puppet TV series.

Which is why some promotional photographs for the original SNES _Star Fox_ had the characters being shown as physical dolls/puppets.

When I was a kid and saw those photographs, it made me think of how awesome it could be...


----------

